
Latest "World of Warcraft" Expansion Breaks Sales Records for PC Games - azazo
http://mashable.com/2010/12/13/wow-sales/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
Dramatize
I quit WOW a year ago to spend more time learning business/coding. I'm glad I
deleted my toons because a part of me would love to go back to feeding the
addiction.

------
joeguilmette
PC gaming's last gasp? Can't wait to watch the floor fall out of the desktop
industry,

